# Chicken Fried Steak



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

*chicken fried steak...*

can you tell i'm hungry? 2nd food post in a row. i've been eyeing the tenderized meat and wanting to try chicken fried steak. any tips or recipes. don't go getting all fancy. i don't believe in making my own batter, when i can buy it in a package for $1.29. but do you dunk it in oil like fish? or just a thin layer of oil and flip? also, best/simplest way to make white gravy? that being said my wife won't let me cheat on the potatos, i gotta mash them from scratch.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Small amount of oil here. Gravy is just water, flour and a little milk. Salt and pepper. Go with a low heat on the gravy.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

i just dip mine in a mixture of eggs white and milk, then dredge in seasoned flour and place in hot grease


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Salt and pepper the steak, dip in seasoned flour, then in buttermilk then back into the seasoned flour. Fry in a cast iron skillet with enough oil to cover half the thickness of the steak until brown and flip. For the white gravy, pour off most of the oil, save 1-2 tbsp. In a mason jar mix 2 tbsp of flour with a cup of milk and shake to get out the lumps. Pour in skillet and heat over low fire. Stir frequently to avoid scorching until thick, salt and pepper to taste while cooking. May need more gravy depending on how many steaks you got.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Okay, I'm gonna reveal a MAJOR secret here. It doesn't sound like much I know but please try it and see. To the salt and pepper and flour, add generous shakes of onion powder. Not onion salt...onion POWDER. It'll make ya reach across the table and slap your moma right in the face.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Okay, I'm gonna reveal a MAJOR secret here. It doesn't sound like much I know but please try it and see. To the salt and pepper and flour, add generous shakes of onion powder. Not onion salt...onion POWDER. It'll make ya reach across the table and slap your moma right in the face.


LOL!!

I'll try that.

The onion powder......not slapping my momma.


----------



## IHB (Feb 24, 2005)

For your batter use 2eggs half cup butter milk half cup shiner bock. Roll in 1 and a half cups of flour, 2tsp kosher salt 2 teaspoons black pepper and four table spoons paparika. The flour will turn pink. Fry in peanut oil. Excellent!


----------



## Becky (May 21, 2004)

*Gravy.*

If you don't want to attempt gravy from scratch, you can usually find some of those packet mixes. The best I have found so far is on the industrial sized food isle of Walmart. It's in a white bag (I don't know the name) but it says "Peppered gravy" on it. Homemade is what I reccommend, but in a pinch, something from a package will work.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

This is good stuff as well.
Nothing beats homemade, unless you can't make it. Then whip this out and you'll seem like an old southern pro.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Iy you make the batter with beer and buttermilk you are moving in close to heaven and if you don't prepare enough it moves in close to hell,,,,,,,,,,somewhere someone forgot the garlic and IMHO there is not a substitute for pan prepared gravy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Cooked at a restaurant years ago and they added yellow food dye to the milk/egg wash to give the batter that golden brown color without burning. I like one part Bisquik to one part flour with plenty of salt & pepper, makes the batter crispier. 

Thanks for the secret Reel Blessed, I'll try that next time


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

*Recipe suggestion*

Funny . . . I just cooked Chicken Fried Steak last night. Here's the recipe I use and it's awesome:

Chicken Fried Steak and Cream Gravy
Ingredients:
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
4 (4 oz) cubed steaks
38 saltine crackers, crushed
1 1/4 cups flour, divided
2 tsp salt, divided
1 1/2 tsp ground black pepper, divided
1/2 tsp ground red pepper
1/2 tsp baking powder
4 3/4 cups milk, divided
2 large eggs
1 cup peanut oil

Sprinkle salt and peppers evenly over steaks. Set aside.

Combine crackers, 1 cup flour, 1 tsp salt, 1/2 tsp black pepper, red pepper and baking powder.

Whisk together 3/4 cup milk and eggs. Dredge steaks in cracker mixture; dip in milk misture, and dredge again in cracker mixture.

Pour oil into 12-inch skillet (cast iron if you have one) and heat oil to 360 degrees. Fry steaks on both sides until golden brown. Remove steaks to a wire rack or onto a baking pan lined with paper towels. Then place in oven on a preheated baking pan and place in 225 degree oven to keep warm.

Drain hot oil, reserving cooked bits and 1 tbs drippings in skillet.

Whick together remaining 4 cups milk, 1/4 cup flour, 1 tsp salt, and 1 tsp pepper. Add to reserved drippings in skillet. Cook, whisking constanlty over medium-high heat until thickened.

Yum, Yum . . . really easy and just like mama used to make!


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

*Here's another one to try.*

I got this recipe from the Humble City Cafe years ago, I adopted it as my favorite!

1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour, divided

Salt and black pepper

1 tsp Lawry's seasoned salt

4 cubed steaks from round steak, tenderized

1 cup buttermilk

vegetable oil for frying

1/3 cup bacon drippings or margarine

1/2 cup finely diced onion

1/2 cup chicken broth

2 cups milk

Mix 1 cup flour, 1/2 tsp each salt, pepper, and seasoned salt. Dust steaks with seasoned flour on both sides.

Dip in buttermilk, then back into flour on both sides.

Pour 1" or more of oil into deep skillet. Fry steaks until golden brown on both sides.

For Country Gravy: Heat bacon dripping in cast-iron skillet. Add onions, saute until soft; whisk in the remaining flour until smooth to make a roux. Cook 3 to 5 minutes. Do not brown. Add broth, whisking constantly, whisk in milk; stir over low heat until thick. Season with salt and pepper.

Serve with mashed potatoes and green beans cooked with some of that fried bacon or black-eyed peas.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

try adding a little fresh rosemary to your recipe. very rewarding flavor.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

.....just addin my 2 culinary cents.

when applying first dose of flour on steak.....use the tenderizin mallet to pound it into the meat

......also.....any of you goose hunters out there........chicken fried goose am tasty.

If all else fails...take a trip up to Somerville and hit the Country Inn.


i wonder how chicken fried flounder would taste? ....hmmmmmm...made with a tartar sauce gravy


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

I gotta give birdnester a HELL YEAH on the Country Inn suggestion.....I spent many a nights there while in school at Texas A&M. Biggest steaks around !


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

TLA, the saltine cracker meal is the ticket. My Grandma's recipe also.

For WJ's recipe, if you don't have onion powder on hand, slice up a whole onion and stir it in the oil, you'll think its burning to a crisp but don't worry, great for Fried Chicken oil also. Cook the meat right the the oil and onions. That is a major secret WJ. Some Mamma's might be slappin' you for givin' it out! lol


----------



## obmar41 (Aug 12, 2005)

The best way to make a chicken fried steak is:


Put 2 eggs, 3 cups of milk, 1/4 bottle worcestishire and salt and pepper in a bowl and mix well. Put your steak in this mixture and let stand for 3-4 hours, shaking the bowl several times to get complete coverage. Take out of this and coat with flour and drop into a deep fryer and cook un til golden brown.


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

I like to tenderize my round steak before I cook it. I do this by cutting the steak in the right size pieces, then take a large knife and beat the round steak with the sharp end almost cutting the steak all the way through. This tenderizes it and also helps the batter stick to it. I then salt and pepper it good. Dip it in flour, then a milk and egg mixture, then back into the flour. Melt enough shortening in a skillet to just cover the meat. Add the steak and cook to your desired doneness. Uhmm Uhmm!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Shortcut..*

Pioneer Pepper gravy is an excellent shortcut. It is in one of those little packets. My sweetie wont eat my gravy, but says that it is better than she can make.

Later
R3F


----------



## WBHB (May 26, 2004)

Yum Yum. Chicken Fried Deer Steaks tonight! Used a combo of milk and egg, coated with flour and 17 saltine crackers. Taters even had skins. Am I stuffed.

(PS to WalkinJack: No slapping around here tonight. Guess we need to make a trip to the store for some onion powder. LOL!)


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Cfp*

Try your favorite CFS recipe but use tenderized pork loin instead of beef you and your family will love it.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I know it ain't like Mama makes but have you ever tried the HEB pre-cooked chicken fried steaks. Their pretty good in a pinch. You won't slap your Mama in this case but she might slap you!


----------

